# March 23 Sat and Sunday weather this week questions and answers needed



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)

where will it sniw in the north east or spring conditions i have spring pass card for Hinter but really want to go to Vt so what ppl here think weather for upcoming week. Vt i want either 40 degrrees and sunny or more snow this week with nono freeze warm up i think if ci go to VT i love  to hear how MRV condtions might be.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm with you Scotty - 40's and sunshine, or more snow with no rain or freezeup.  Missed out on it all this past week.  Heading somewhere in VT this coming weekend!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

Heard a little snow for northern vermont on Wed/Thurs. Nothing major though, maybe 4-8"


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Heard a little snow for northern vermont on Wed/Thurs. Nothing major though, maybe 4-8"



Think the good news is no major warm up in sight so what's there should still ski fine.  From what I've read no major snows in sight, however, JB showed the MJO going into favorable phases for cold, so I think there is still hope.  Still gunning for a least the 3rd week in April, so hopefully we can get still one more fairly major storm.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)

Josh Fox (MRG) just tweeted:

"Midweek event fizzling but a more sizable event looking probable for the 22nd"


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll cherry pick what NWS BTV is saying:
AS OF 440 AM EDT MONDAY.

WEDNESDAY NIGHT
 A LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED FOR MOST SECTIONS OF THE NORTH
COUNTRY...1-3" BUT WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMTS ACROSS THE HIGHER
TERRAIN (AROUND 4")

MODEST NW FLOW UPSLOPE EVENT ANTICIPATED THURSDAY NIGHT INTO FRIDAY
MORNING COULD SEE SEVERAL
ADDITIONAL INCHES OF SNOW ALONG THE WRN SLOPES OF THE GREEN MTNS AND
ACROSS THE HIGHER SUMMITS OF THE GREENS AND ADIRONDACKS.

THE NEXT CHANCE FOR SNOWFALL ACROSS THE
NORTH COUNTRY ON SATURDAY AFTN THRU SATURDAY NIGHT
COULD SEE AN ADVISORY LEVEL SNOWFALL
WITH 3-6" ACROSS THE AREA SAT AFTN/SAT NIGHT

I'm in it for three days starting friday  I'm ready for another big hurrah!  

Bring it on Santa!


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)

Roger Hill:



Look carefully: VT precip 0.5 to 1" qpf Thurs-Sat.  That is 6-12" snow..


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)

Me happy


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll be at Burke on Sunday so hopefully they get some love.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2014)

While any snow is good snow, you frankly dont "need" any additional snow to have fantastic conditions in central/northern Vermont for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2014)

The warmup during the day was about the best thing that could have happened at Magic on Saturday (provided your skis had a decent coat of wax on the bases).  I'd think that these cold temps we have been having are just going to freeze things up.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

hammer said:


> The warmup during the day was about the best thing that could have happened at Magic on Saturday (provided your skis had a decent coat of wax on the bases).  I'd think that these cold temps we have been having are just going to freeze things up.



I was at Bromley the day after Magic.  It was cold, cold, cold (Did I mention it was cold?)  Even that March sun wasn't able to do much on that southern exposure.  Aside for the very peak which was windblown, the surfaces were quite good and the woods skied fine.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> While any snow is good snow, you frankly dont "need" any additional snow to have fantastic conditions in central/northern Vermont for the upcoming weekend.



I may be spoiled, but to me,  'fantastic conditions' automatically implies fresh snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> I may be spoiled, but to me,  'fantastic conditions' automatically implies fresh snow.



Yes, you're spoiled.

There's a chance for at least 6" for central/northern VT on Wednesday afternoon through evening.  This could "sneak up" on people if the Canadian model is correct.  

Then on Saturday there could again be a decent hit.  Figures too since I'll be skiing Friday and Saturday and supposed to leave Sunday morning.  But if the modeled ~8" fresh does wind up falling, I will definitely be buying a 1/2 day 8am - Noon ticket on Sunday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2014)

loving tjis forecasts.


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2014)

billski said:


>



That's pretty unimpressive compared to the foreign models, which isnt surprising given how bad the US goverment's models stink.


----------



## abc (Mar 17, 2014)

Be careful about the Thursday "event". Temperature forecast is above freezing. So I'm not sure if it'll come down as rain.  (I know, I'm here in VT and really hope it won't rain, but for anyone who's still planning, let's be realistic)


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2014)

abc said:


> Be careful about the Thursday "event". Temperature forecast is above freezing. So I'm not sure if it'll come down as rain.  (I know, I'm here in VT and really hope it won't rain, but for anyone who's still planning, let's be realistic)



Don't know what forecasts your looking at. The ones I've seen are calling for below freezing temps all week.

By the way the next major storm will be Wed. the 26th.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 17, 2014)

abc said:


> Be careful about the Thursday "event". Temperature forecast is above freezing. So I'm not sure if it'll come down as rain.  (I know, I'm here in VT and really hope it won't rain, but for anyone who's still planning, let's be realistic)



Depends on where you are. If you take elevation into account then it's snow. Could rain in the valleys. Almost all the forecasts I've seen are calling for a few inches of snow Wed night into Thursday with highs near freezing. And long range is saying snow on Saturday, the 22nd.

It's actually the wind I'm worried about. In any case I'm going and I consider the warmer temps to be a good thing, esp if it's a bit windy. Just worried about the wind shutting things down. Guess we'll see.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2014)

Go to magic if windy or Bolton ir .


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2014)

Latest burlington guidance
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
1037 AM EDT TUE MAR 18 2014

.SYNOPSIS...
SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE OVER THE NORTH COUNTRY THIS MORNING WILL BRING
CONTINUED DRY WEATHER TODAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING. AS THE HIGH
DEPARTS...STRENGTHENING SOUTH WINDS DEVELOPING WEDNESDAY IN ADVANCE
OF AN APPROACHING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM FROM THE GREAT LAKES REGION
WILL ALLOW DAYTIME TEMPERATURES TO MODERATE FROM THE MID TO UPPER
20S TODAY...INTO THE UPPER 30S FOR WEDNESDAY. THE APPROACHING LOW
PRESSURE AREA IS EXPECTED TO PASS TO OUR NORTH AND WEST...AND WILL
BRING MIXED WINTRY PRECIPITATION...MAINLY IN THE FORM OF RAIN...
SLEET...AND WET SNOW...TO THE REGION LATE WEDNESDAY THROUGH
WEDNESDAY NIGHT. UPSLOPE SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE
HIGHER TERRAIN THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT. HIGH
PRESSURE BRIEFLY BRINGS DRY WEATHER FRIDAY...FOLLOWED BY ADDITIONAL
CHANCES FOR LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW SATURDAY INTO THE FIRST HALF OF
SATURDAY NIGHT. TEMPERATURES WELL BELOW NORMAL FOR LATE MARCH
RETURN EARLY NEXT WEEK.


Translation: Wax your skis.
upslope: heaven


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2014)

so isee raj* and snow for Hunter from NOAA for this Sat, and seeing all  snow for Stoelwe for this weekend so i thinking VT.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 18, 2014)

Scotty, did you get a new phone with smaller letter buttons or something? Your recent posts are even harder to read than normal :lol:.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> By the way the next major storm will be Wed. the 26th.



Perfect, I see a trip to Magic on that Thursday in my future.*





*Assuming as storm 8 days out actually shows up and performs ....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Scotty, did you get a new phone with smaller letter buttons or something? Your recent posts are even harder to read than normal :lol:.



I want to know what lottery he won.  He went from claiming he didnt have enough money to drive to the mountains, to skiing Stowe every other weekend.  Scotty's a baller now.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> so isee raj* and snow for Hunter from NOAA for this Sat, and seeing all  snow for Stoelwe for this weekend so i thinking VT.



Scotty to bad you don't belong to a ski club. This Wednesday through Sunday are ski club appreciation days at Stowe=cheap tickets.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I want to know what lottery he won.  He went from claiming he didnt have enough money to drive to the mountains, to skiing Stowe every other weekend.  Scotty's a baller now.



I was wondering the same thing. Ever since he changed his name he's been rolling in the Benjis


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe he quit smoking which allowed him to save a ton of money (this may also explain the degradation of post readability).


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2014)

Taptalk stoped working so i appolize for misspelling. I only went to Vermont once this winter i have monsy saved and vermont ski card i might go to Bush or any where in Notrh VT.


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2014)

Northern VT looking good for another powder/PP weekend:

RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
303 PM EDT TUE MAR 18 2014

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK...

.TONIGHT...MOSTLY CLEAR. NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURES IN THE UPPER
TEENS TO LOWER 20S. SOUTH WINDS AROUND 15 MPH.
.WEDNESDAY...PARTLY SUNNY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING MOSTLY
CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE MID 20S TO LOWER 30S. SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 30
MPH...INCREASING TO 25 TO 40 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND CHILL
VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. SLEET AND SNOW.
LOWS IN THE LOWER TO MID 20S. SOUTH WINDS 35 TO 50 MPH. WIND CHILL
VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.
.THURSDAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. SNOW LIKELY...MAINLY IN
THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE MID 20S TO LOWER 30S. SOUTHWEST WINDS
25 TO 40 MPH...DECREASING TO 20 TO 30 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND
CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2014)

still looks good to me!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2014)

The potential snow for tomorrow night is born.   Lets hope it intensifies.


----------



## abc (Mar 18, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Scotty to bad you don't belong to a ski club. This Wednesday through Sunday are ski club appreciation days at Stowe=cheap tickets.


Anyone been to one of these in the past? Will it be a zoo?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2014)

abc said:


> Anyone been to one of these in the past? Will it be a zoo?



This time of year crowds just aren't an issue pretty much anywhere you go.


----------



## lerops (Mar 18, 2014)

That's what I thought, too. But I've been calling for reservations, and South Vermont seems to be pretty much booked. I can't make sense of it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2014)

lerops said:


> That's what I thought, too. But I've been calling for reservations, and South Vermont seems to be pretty much booked. I can't make sense of it.



Guess you should put a little more gas in the car & go to Stowe.

Okemo sucks anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2014)

lerops said:


> That's what I thought, too. But I've been calling for reservations, and South Vermont seems to be pretty much booked. I can't make sense of it.



n close enouh to se
geral big hills with neood neew snow down.
Stay in Burlingto.


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2014)

Any word on the advisory level snows forecast for later today and tomorrow?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2014)

NWS is showing some localized areas in a 6-8" band (MWV) but I wonder if higher terrain could maybe push those even a bit higher.
Shawnee/Cranmore/Black/SR/Abram could do well.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnowFcst.png


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> NWS is showing some localized areas in a 6-8" band (MWV) but I wonder if higher terrain could maybe push those even a bit higher.
> Shawnee/Cranmore/Black/SR/Abram could do well.
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnowFcst.png


Looking to go to Loon on Friday, this looks good to freshen up the surfaces provided there isn't too much mixing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

hammer said:


> Any word on the advisory level snows forecast for later today and tomorrow?



Taken verbatim the RDPS shows something like 3" or 4" for most of ski country, the NAM only shows maybe 2" or 3".  They both show more in Maine though.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Taken verbatim the RDPS shows something like 3" or 4" for most of ski country, the NAM only shows maybe 2" or 3".  They both show more in Maine though.



I can live with this.......friday off lookin like a Cannon day !!


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2014)

abc said:


> Anyone been to one of these in the past? Will it be a zoo?


There is an uptick, but it's not much.   Frankly, not that many skiers belong to clubs anymore.

I will be there either Sat. or Sunday.  If anyone wants to ski the Bruce with us, let me know.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I can live with this.......friday off lookin like a Cannon day !!



I have a hunch this could be one of those little events that overperforms.   

There's going to be pcp in the air for a while, and with plenty of cold air.  I'm hoping the models arent picking this up well and at elevation this could be one of the 1" to 3" deals that turns into 4" to 7".

I can live with this too either way, Friday off for me is Smuggler's Notch, which even without a few inches of fresh snow I imagine will ski great.


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2014)

the Saturday warm-up could affect the lowest mountain terrain, but mid mtn and up should be good. Freeze elevation is 1500' Saturday at Stowe. Use wax.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 19, 2014)

Should be a nice refresher for you guys. I'm currently sick as hell in LA right now, hope my Steamboat trip doesn't fall through because of this.

BTW you guys really lucked out, a couple days ago this was looking like one ugly cutter.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 19, 2014)

Also, tomorrow should be an epic day of upslope for NVT. Go get it!


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> which even without a few inches of fresh snow I imagine will ski great.



Great ???  What happened to 'fantastic' ?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

billski said:


> *the Saturday warm-up could affect the lowest mountain terrain*, but mid mtn and up should be good. Freeze elevation is 1500' Saturday at Stowe. Use wax.



What Saturday warm-up?   Aint no Saturday warm-up that I can see.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

Note:  This is *not* from a professional meteorologist, but from a meteorology group I like, but I'm posting it anyway, because........ MOAR SNOWFALL MAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wakenbacon (Mar 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have a hunch this could be one of those little events that overperforms.
> 
> There's going to be pcp in the air for a while, and with plenty of cold air.  I'm hoping the models arent picking this up well and at elevation this could be one of the 1" to 3" deals that turns into 4" to 7".
> 
> I can live with this too either way, Friday off for me is Smuggler's Notch, which even without a few inches of fresh snow I imagine will ski great.




Waterville says 11", Loon 8-10", and Sunday River claims a foot! 

 F'n work is getting in the way of my powder problems!!!!


----------



## Tin (Mar 20, 2014)

Loving that 3-4" at Magic today and maybe another 1-3" Friday night. Can't wait until Saturday.


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2014)

quick check of the cams suggests it's looking like pretty wet snow down at the bases.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> *Waterville says 11", Loon 8-10", and Sunday River claims a foot! *
> 
> F'n work is getting in the way of my powder problems!!!!



Yup, all the ingredients were there for more snow than NWS was predicting. Didnt set up west enough for VT, but some in NH and ME got walloped.


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 20, 2014)

Is anyone up north? How wet is this new snow? Was reading the report from Loon...

"ITS A POW DAY!! The sky opened up last night and 8-10" of beautiful, heavy snow fell. We’re talking heavy, cake-frosting snow"

Aren't a "POW DAY!" and "heavy, cake-frosting snow" the complete opposites of each other?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 20, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> Is anyone up north? How wet is this new snow? Was reading the report from Loon...
> 
> "ITS A POW DAY!! The sky opened up last night and 8-10" of beautiful, heavy snow fell. We’re talking heavy, cake-frosting snow"
> 
> Aren't a "POW DAY!" and "heavy, cake-frosting snow" the complete opposites of each other?


The higher you go the lighter it should be. The top 500'-1000' of the mountain may actually be fairly light powder.


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> Aren't a "POW DAY!" and "heavy, cake-frosting snow" the complete opposites of each other?


  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Unless it's pure science, it's just one more data point I use when making my own assessment.  Any one opinion is just that.  It ain't gospel.


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup, all the ingredients were there for more snow than NWS was predicting. Didnt set up west enough for VT, but some in NH and ME got walloped.


curious to hear what the base-elevation amounts were.


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2014)

Day one...today and tonight.

Snow showers will redevelop tonight across the northern
adirondacks and along the spine of the green mountains. Snowfall
accumulations of 2-4" is expected across the adirondacks and
along the western slopes of the green mountains overnight into
early friday morning. The higher summits from mount mansfield to
jay peak will see 4-7" of snowfall. Localized slow travel due to
low visibility and snow covered roadways can be expected across
the northern adirondacks and near the green mountains tonight into
early friday morning.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2014)

Now as long as those 35mph winds dont show up tomorrow  it could be a great day at Smuggs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2014)

No prediction Stowe on top reporting a foot of snow love lake enhanced snow. People ip their today enjoy i be stoppiby by 2 tike ever to Stowe and it be cool to get into Chin area hipefully. it be nice to take some turns with ABC again i thought we do this in Roxbury but Stowe VT couod be worse. Enjoy powder today i might be jeaoouss. Cant wait nad riding with Cornhead will be epic i think.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2014)

Woah! Look out Cornhead, looks like Scotty plans on something kinky... No judgment, whatever you're into lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2014)

10" at Sugarbush, think they're close to 40" in the past week.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> No prediction Stowe on top reporting a foot of snow love lake enhanced snow. People ip their today enjoy i be stoppiby by 2 tike ever to Stowe and it be cool to get into Chin area hipefully. it be nice to take some turns with ABC again i thought we do this in Roxbury but Stowe VT couod be worse. Enjoy powder today i might be jeaoouss. Cant wait nad riding with Cornhead will be epic i think.



That's a visual I didn't need this AM.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's a visual I didn't need this AM.



riding powder is only riding is the only riding that will be taking place.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> 10" at Sugarbush, think they're close to 40" in the past week.



As usual - I will be there this weekend.  Hoping for anoher round of snow from Saturday into Sunday


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 21, 2014)

Of course I have vouchers to Stowe and Smuggs I have been waiting to burn for a dump like this and this is the weekend I agreed to meet some friends at Killington...Hope it stays good for next weekend...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 21, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> Of course I have vouchers to Stowe and Smuggs I have been waiting to burn for a dump like this and this is the weekend I agreed to meet some friends at Killington...Hope it stays good for next weekend...



They've been getting storms like this for awhile.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2014)

Smuggs claims 9"overnight/today but it seems like so much more given the 2 feet from last week and the 4"the night before.

Woods are pretty deep, and it's the best of the season for sure.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Smuggs claims 9"overnight/today but it seems like so much more given the 2 feet from last week and the 4"the night before.
> 
> Woods are pretty deep, and it's the best of the season for sure.



Your very lucky. Should be great for you this weekend!!


----------



## dmw (Mar 21, 2014)

I lucked into 2 free tix to Stowe, using one tomorrow. I think I've seen a few people here say they might be there, give me a shout if so.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

dmw said:


> I lucked into 2 free tix to Stowe, using one tomorrow. I think I've seen a few people here say they might be there, give me a shout if so.



Damn...  Must be nice!  Stowe sounds awesome lately.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2014)

illness cmand not breathing 100% so everone enjoy the great conditions tomorrow i probably be at home with meds.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry about rant  i got strep and neexed inhaler at Doctor office tonigt, so i will be s
not kiing stowe or any  where this weekedn. i was looking foward  ti Stowe skiing with other a zoners and powder but you hlguys and gals enjoy.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2014)

It's been snowing on Mansfield @ Stowe since 10am today sat.conditions on the mountain are blizzard like and the snowfall rate w is heavy.  Snow is low moisture on top, medium humidity at the base.   Valley is clear and calm. On top of about 16" yesterday there is at least another 3today.  The Bruce was sweet,soft and deep. RAin forecast is to beignored.  Can't imagine what tomorrow will be!


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2014)

*$teaux*



dmw said:


> I lucked into 2 free tix to Stowe, using one tomorrow. I think I've seen a few people here say they might be there, give me a shout if so.



Great to meet you dmw!  The Bruce was awesome!  TR. More sneaux more slaying to be hAd tomorrow. Livin the dream


----------



## dmw (Mar 22, 2014)

billski said:


> Great to meet you dmw!  The Bruce was awesome!  TR. More sneaux more slaying to be hAd tomorrow. Livin the dream



Awesome, I met up with Cornhead and abc, we went pretty much until last chair. What did you decide on for tomorrow? A friend told me Jay was great today.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They've been getting storms like this for awhile.



I know just unfortunately have had other commitments and free tickets to burn. Had ticks to Sugarbush and MRG that were free last weekend and had a commitment with a family member so used them up then (which was great no complaints). This weekend just regret heading to K instead of Stowe/Smuggs since I didn't have tickets to K and have tickets to the others and the snow was so good this weekend. Not that the skiing at K Mart wasn't great which it was. Tons of snow just not pow.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 23, 2014)

dmw said:


> Awesome, I met up with Cornhead and abc, we went pretty much until last chair. What did you decide on for tomorrow? A friend told me Jay was great today.



Nice to meet you, glad you got to hit Chin Clip, can't imagine it skiing better than yesterday. Billski, I PM'd you my mumber, abc and I will be at Stowe again tomorrow. Give me a holler if you'd like to share some turns. My left knee is a little tender after yesterday, hopefully it can take one more day of abuse.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sounds like you boys are having fun, wish I were there.

It'll have to wait till Tues.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *Your very lucky. Should be great for you this weekend!*!



Home now, but in a word, Friday and Saturday were "Amazing".  Like skiing in the west the woods were so deep.  The back bowls off Sterling Pond were super fun, but the truth is that hike wasnt even necessary given how awesome the on map woods were.  Wish I didnt have to come back, but bills must be paid.


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2014)

Epic guys.  Epic.  Each day just got better and better.  But my old bones got more and more tired each day.  It's not supposed to work that way!  I ended up at JP today.  Unbelieveable - no lines at JP.  Yet another day with no time to rest just burns me up.  Yesterday we did the Bruce - more powder heaven, and Friday the Bush had snow that just kept on giving.   I have some awesome photos but I'm about to collapse from sore muscles and a 3.5 hour drive home..  God, it sure is depresssing around here - brown and mud.  I'll do TR's on Monday.

word to the wise.  Northern VT will stay below freezing this week, so make up any sort of fiction you need to to get up there.  When they say mid winter, they mean just that in every way.


----------



## abc (Mar 24, 2014)

No line at Stowe today either. And tons of snow everywhere (got 2" overnight on top of the 3" during the day yesterday).

Ended the day with a short hike with cornhead, was rewarded with a short but sweet powder field. Have picture but will only post in a couple days. 

Wish I could stay another day (better yet, two days). But even as it is, I'm going to have to pay for my fun of the last few days by working my @rss off for the next few days, or I won't have a job to come back to!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 24, 2014)

You won't believe this, but we were at JP this weekend too Bill!  It was for my son's hockey tournament but I snuck out for a couple hours in between games on Saturday when it got kinda blizzardy.  Time would allow only 4 runs but I'll take it.  Sorry I didn't coordinate beforehand but didn't know you were there til now.  BTW, my workload lightened up slightly so I should have more time to catch up.  Hope everyone has had a great season!


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Epic guys.  Epic.  Each day just got better and better.  But my old bones got more and more tired each day.  It's not supposed to work that way!  I ended up at JP today.  Unbelieveable - no lines at JP.  Yet another day with no time to rest just burns me up.  Yesterday we did the Bruce - more powder heaven, and Friday the Bush had snow that just kept on giving.   I have some awesome photos but I'm about to collapse from sore muscles and a 3.5 hour drive home..  God, it sure is depresssing around here - brown and mud.  I'll do TR's on Monday.
> 
> word to the wise.  Northern VT will stay below freezing this week, so make up any sort of fiction you need to to get up there.  When they say mid winter, they mean just that in every way.


 

This was definitely the best week-end this year and one of the best in a long time.  Fantastic conditions just about everywhere, inbound and out of bound.  BTW billski, there are hardly any lines at Jay outside of Saturday with the exception of the tram.

Here's a 40 second sample of this weekend deep conditions in Jay's slackcountry.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onlyhzzGTq4


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Each day just got better and better.  But my old bones got more and more tired each day.



My body basically broke down 1/2-way through day two.  My legs refused to make turns in steep glades anymore, relegating me to on-piste terrain and low-angle blue glades.  Perhaps it is that I'm getting old, but I think the fact that I'm just not used to skiing in knee to waist (literally) deep in spots snow played a big part in it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 24, 2014)

Made a day trip to Magic on Sunday and though it wasn't powder the skiing was just fantastic. Not bony at all even in the sketchiest lines. No matter where you went this weekend the skiing was great


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2014)

Missed the untracked by a day but Loon was mid-winter conditions on Friday.  Never thought I'd have to wear a face mask at the end of March.  Only mystery was seeing ropes at the entrances to a few glades even though the claim was that they were 100% open.  If I were on my own I would have hit more of the ungroomed.

Pretty likely that this was my last trip of the season (can't neglect house and yard projects any longer) but it was a good way to finish it off.  Hopefully there will be plenty of snow left for several weeks even if there is a transition to spring conditions.


----------

